# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  من أجلك  يا  عبد  العظيم وصحبه

## مانديلا-89

*من أجل  حزنّك  أكتب

من أجل  صمتك  أكتب

يا صاحب  الحزن  النبيل

يا صاحب  الحبّ الكبير  

هل أحسوا  بك ؟ !

هل أحسوا  بالألم  الذى يعتصرك ؟

قطعاً  لا  !

يا منّ تركت وصحبك ألأعمال

وهجرتم  العيال  

وبحت أصواتكم فى الموكب

وتبدلت  ملابسكم شعارا

وجفتّ  حلوقكم عطشاً

وكانت وجبةغدائكم حنظلاً

وكان شرابكم  مطراً

وكانت  كتابتكم  صمتاً

من أجلك أكتب

وسط  الأحزان أكتب

من أجل  رياض

من أجل نزار الصغير

من أجل أفريكانو

من أجل  عبد  العزيز

من أجل  صفوة المايقوما

رغم إنى أخترت الصمت  مثلك

فأنتم المريخ  وبكم سيكون  فى ا لغد  0

فدعونا  نحلم  بالغد لأنكم فيه 0



*

----------


## محمدين

*أوفيت وكفيت يا غالى ... والتحية لكل المذكورين فى البوست فرداً فرداً .
تقبل مرورى يا رائع.
                        	*

----------


## بركية

*فأنتم المريخ وبكم سيكون في الغد 
ياسلالالالالام عليك والله - لا اسكت الله لك حساً 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*مجد الدين شريف  وهل لى أنّ  أنساك

وأنت كنت من  ضمن  موكب  منتصف

النهار 00 لك المعذره  ولكل منّ لم أذكره

إسماً  وأحفظه  قلباً 0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

أوفيت وكفيت يا غالى ... والتحية لكل المذكورين فى البوست فرداً فرداً .
تقبل مرورى يا رائع.



 

شكراً  للصفوى  الجميل  محمدين

فمرورك  أسعدنا0

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بركية
					

فأنتم المريخ وبكم سيكون في الغد 
ياسلالالالالام عليك والله - لا اسكت الله لك حساً 



 
بارك الله  فيك  يا بركيه  غداً  حبيبى  حتماً  يعود 0

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*آثرت  الصمت وأنا  أرى  سكاكين  الصفوه  تسنّ !

عجباً لمن   تسنّ السكاكين  ؟ لذبح  الحبيب ! ؟

يا  للحسره ألم  الهزيمه يتبعه ظلم  ذوى  القربى !
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*برغم قساوة المحن برغم الحزن الاليم من انتكاسة الزعيم برغم الهزيمة المره ارسل اليك اشواقى والى صفوة الزعيم التى لم تقصر فى اداء واجبها وشكرا لك انت والكوكبه المزكوره
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*عمنا الرائع مانديلا...لك كل تحيه وتقدير...فعلا هم اكثرنا ايلاما وخذلانا..فلهم التقدير والشكر وجزاهم الله عنا كل الخير
                        	*

----------


## nona

*التحية لهم وجزاهم الله عننا كل خير
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

برغم قساوة المحن برغم الحزن الاليم من انتكاسة الزعيم برغم الهزيمة المره ارسل اليك اشواقى والى صفوة الزعيم التى لم تقصر فى اداء واجبها وشكرا لك انت والكوكبه المزكوره



 
سيأتى 000 نعم حتماً سيعود إلينا 
الفارس قادم فى الميعاد00 
سيأتى ممتطياً صهوة جواد النصر

ولك أنت الشكر  وتلك الكوكبه

التى  تحملتّ  وعانتّ  من أجل 

مريخ  الحلم الأبدى0 
وغداً نكون كما نود يامحجوب الخير 0
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اكتر بوست معبر................أعطى رجالا متبتلون فى محراب عشقهم حقهم................من أجلهم سيعود المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عمنا الرائع مانديلا...لك كل تحيه وتقدير...فعلا هم اكثرنا ايلاما وخذلانا..فلهم التقدير والشكر وجزاهم الله عنا كل الخير



 
ولك  التحيه والتقدير البرنسيسه  ومعك كلّ

وارثات  سيده  فرح  فى عشق المريخ 0

*

----------


## غندور

*اللهم حقق مرادنا ،،وأعد ألينا حبيبنا،،
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

اكتر بوست معبر................أعطى رجالا متبتلون فى محراب عشقهم حقهم................من أجلهم سيعود المريخ



 

من  أجلهم  ومنّ أجلك  000

 من أجلى 000 ومن أجل كل  قلبٍ

بحبه  خفق 000حتماً يعود 0

لك  التحيه  يوسف  سالم 0

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

اللهم حقق مرادنا ،،وأعد ألينا حبيبنا،،



 


آمييين  يا  رب العالمين

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

من أجل  حزنّك  أكتب

من أجل  صمتك  أكتب

يا صاحب  الحزن  النبيل

يا صاحب  الحبّ الكبير  

هل أحسوا  بك ؟ !

هل أحسوا  بالألم  الذى يعتصرك ؟

قطعاً  لا  !

يا منّ تركت وصحبك ألأعمال

وهجرتم  العيال  

وبحت أصواتكم فى الموكب

وتبدلت  ملابسكم شعارا

وجفتّ  حلوقكم عطشاً

وكانت وجبةغدائكم حنظلاً

وكان شرابكم  مطراً

وكانت  كتابتكم  صمتاً

من أجلك أكتب

وسط  الأحزان أكتب

من أجل  رياض

من أجل نزار الصغير

من أجل أفريكانو

من أجل  عبد  العزيز

من أجل  صفوة المايقوما

رغم إنى أخترت الصمت  مثلك

فأنتم المريخ  وبكم سيكون  فى ا لغد  0

فدعونا  نحلم  بالغد لأنكم فيه 0






كبيرنا مانديلا برغم الحزن ولكن اقول لك ليس الوقت وقت صمت بل لا بد ان نصرخ باعلى اصواتنا لنطالب بالتغيير حفاظا على ما تبقى من ماء وجهنا
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

كبيرنا مانديلا برغم الحزن ولكن اقول لك ليس الوقت وقت صمت بل لا بد ان نصرخ باعلى اصواتنا لنطالب بالتغيير حفاظا على ما تبقى من ماء وجهنا



 


الصفوى  الجميل  خالد سليمان طه

نتفق  فى  المبداء  ونختلف  فى 

الآليه  والتوقيت 0

حتى  نهاية  الموسم  لنّ  يذهب

أى  لاعب  مهما  بلغ  من  السوء 0

من  له  رأى فى  الإداره  فلا  سبيل

أمامه  إلا  صندوق  الإنتخاب 0

ماذا  يجدى  ما  نراه  الآن ؟

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*التحية لك العم مانديلا والتحية لمن زكرت والتحية لمن لم تزكر من عشاق المريخ الكيان 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

التحية لك العم مانديلا والتحية لمن زكرت والتحية لمن لم تزكر من عشاق المريخ الكيان 



 

وينك  يا دكتور  كترت  الغياب 

إنشاء الله  تكون بخير 0

وما تكون  ماخد  فى خاطرك  مننا 0

لك تحياتى يا غالى 0

*

----------


## تينا

*انه الحزن النبيل وانه المريخ اللذي احببنه 
لهم كل الشكر كل من ذهب وكل من شارك 
وكل من احب بصدق هذا الكيان 
ليت اجد واحد فقط من اللعيبه 
ليقراء كل ماكتب هنا 
واسئله سؤال  واحد فقط
هل حسيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تسلم ياعمنا ربنا يخلي امثالك
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
البرنسيسه, تينا 

مشتاقييين وحمدلله على السلامه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

من أجل حزنّك أكتب



من أجل صمتك أكتب 
يا صاحب الحزن النبيل 
يا صاحب الحبّ الكبير  
هل أحسوا بك ؟ ! 
هل أحسوا بالألم الذى يعتصرك ؟ 
قطعاً لا ! 
يا منّ تركت وصحبك ألأعمال 
وهجرتم العيال  
وبحت أصواتكم فى الموكب 
وتبدلت ملابسكم شعارا 
وجفتّ حلوقكم عطشاً 
وكانت وجبةغدائكم حنظلاً 
وكان شرابكم مطراً 
وكانت كتابتكم صمتاً 
من أجلك أكتب 
وسط الأحزان أكتب 
من أجل رياض 
من أجل نزار الصغير 
من أجل أفريكانو 
من أجل عبد العزيز 
من أجل صفوة المايقوما 
رغم إنى أخترت الصمت مثلك 
فأنتم المريخ وبكم سيكون فى ا لغد 0 
فدعونا نحلم بالغد لأنكم فيه 0 




ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية عمنا الرائع الزبير ...,,..

وإن شاء الله سيعود المريخ اللذي نحلم به ونريد ...
من أجلك ومن أجلي ومن أجل هذا الجمهور المغلوب علي أمره ..,,.
من أجل أب يقتطع من قوت أطفاله لمؤازرة ودعم الزعيم ..,,..
من أجل عامل يصرف قوت يومه لدعم ومؤازرة الزعيم ..,,..
من أجل شاب يدفع كل ما بجيبه ثمناً لتذكرة الدخول ثم لايجد من المال ما يكفيه للعوده لمنزله ..,,..
من أجل طفل ورث عن أبيه حباً عارماً للأحمر الوهاج .. وحضر للإستاد يحمله أباه ولم يشاهد غير الحسرة والألم ..,,..
من أجل كل عاشق للأحمر حتماً سيعود ..,,..
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*غداً نعود كما نود
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

انه الحزن النبيل وانه المريخ اللذي احببنه 
لهم كل الشكر كل من ذهب وكل من شارك 
وكل من احب بصدق هذا الكيان 
ليت اجد واحد فقط من اللعيبه 
ليقراء كل ماكتب هنا 
واسئله سؤال واحد فقط
هل حسيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تسلم ياعمنا ربنا يخلي امثالك



 

شكراً  لك الأبنه تينا

رغم  الجراح  ورغم  الحزنّ النبيل الذى  يعترينا

سنظل فى حبه  كعود  الصندل  الذى يزيده  الأحتراق

طيباً  0 لن  نتخلى عنه  وعن حبه  ما بقيت الحياة 0

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية عمنا الرائع الزبير ...,,..

وإن شاء الله سيعود المريخ اللذي نحلم به ونريد ...
من أجلك ومن أجلي ومن أجل هذا الجمهور المغلوب علي أمره ..,,.
من أجل أب يقتطع من قوت أطفاله لمؤازرة ودعم الزعيم ..,,..
من أجل عامل يصرف قوت يومه لدعم ومؤازرة الزعيم ..,,..
من أجل شاب يدفع كل ما بجيبه ثمناً لتذكرة الدخول ثم لايجد من المال ما يكفيه للعوده لمنزله ..,,..
من أجل طفل ورث عن أبيه حباً عارماً للأحمر الوهاج .. وحضر للإستاد يحمله أباه ولم يشاهد غير الحسرة والألم ..,,..
من أجل كل عاشق للأحمر حتماً سيعود ..,,..



 
ذكرتنى يا  عبد  العزيز   بتلك  الأيام  الخوالى

كنّا  نقطع  الكبرى من  بحرى  إلى  الخرطوم

ومن  الخرطوم لأمددرمان بالأرجل  ذهاباً  وإياباً

لمشاهدة  المعشوق  طبعاً  حق المواصلات  مافى !

لذا نؤمن  بعودته  مارداً  عملاقاً  كما  عودنا 0

لك  الشكر 0

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

غداً نعود كما نود



 


نعم  يارياض 00 غداً  حبيبى حتماً  يعود 0

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الحبيب الغالى مانديلا 89  لك التحية والتجلة والتقدير واشهد الله تعالى ان كلماتك ترياق اعاد الى نفوسنا الطمأنينة واكد بان المريخ عالم من الاوفياء المحبين امثالكم...وقد سعدت لكلماتك لانها اكدت لى اننى من اغنياء العالم وحولى اخوة احبهم دون نفاق احبهم لانهم يحبون مريخى ومريخهم ومريخ الغبش الذين لايعرفون شيئا عن الغرف المكندشه.... الغبش الذين لم يلتقوا يوما باى من قادة العمل المريخى الا عبر الصحف... الغبش الذين يترنمون بمريخنا العظيم وهم تحت هجير الشمس يعملون من اجل ان يتحصلون على قيمة التذكرة ولايهمهم ان يهتفوا واعينهم ترى بائعى الماء بالاستاد وجيوبهم تمنعهم من شراء شربة ماء.... الغبش الذين يحضرون الى الاستاد قبل ان تقتح ابوابه ولم تأتى بهم سلطه او قوة جبرية او بحث عن دنيا او مال جاءوا حبا وعشقا لزارع الفرح فى قلوبهم جاءوا من اجل ان يروا الزعيم شامخا كشموخ نجوم السماء..... فنحن حبيبى مانديلا تألمنا لهؤلاء لاننا الاقرب لهم... رقصنا معهم بسوق سته وكوبر والمايقوما والمحطة الوسطى وكوسوفو والجريفات والردمية  وكل بقاع بلادى ... فلك الشكر على جمال كلماتك ولن تقع الراية وبيننا  مثلك ومثل الصفوة من نمولى الى حلفا ومن اقاصى الشرق الى اقاصى غربنا الحبيب... ونحن فداء للزعيم ولن نتراجع .. او نستسلم اونخون وهذا عهد امام الله
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الحبيب الغالى مانديلا 89  لك التحية والتجلة والتقدير واشهد الله تعالى ان كلماتك ترياق اعاد الى نفوسنا الطمأنينة واكد بان المريخ عالم من الاوفياء المحبين امثالكم...وقد سعدت لكلماتك لانها اكدت لى اننى من اغنياء العالم وحولى اخوة احبهم دون نفاق احبهم لانهم يحبون مريخى ومريخهم ومريخ الغبش الذين لايعرفون شيئا عن الغرف المكندشه.... الغبش الذين لم يلتقوا يوما باى من قادة العمل المريخى الا عبر الصحف... الغبش الذين يترنمون بمريخنا العظيم وهم تحت هجير الشمس يعملون من اجل ان يتحصلون على قيمة التذكرة ولايهمهم ان يهتفوا واعينهم ترى بائعى الماء بالاستاد وجيوبهم تمنعهم من شراء شربة ماء.... الغبش الذين يحضرون الى الاستاد قبل ان تقتح ابوابه ولم تأتى بهم سلطه او قوة جبرية او بحث عن دنيا او مال جاءوا حبا وعشقا لزارع الفرح فى قلوبهم جاءوا من اجل ان يروا الزعيم شامخا كشموخ نجوم السماء..... فنحن حبيبى مانديلا تألمنا لهؤلاء لاننا الاقرب لهم... رقصنا معهم بسوق سته وكوبر والمايقوما والمحطة الوسطى وكوسوفو والجريفات والردمية  وكل بقاع بلادى ... فلك الشكر على جمال كلماتك ولن تقع الراية وبيننا  مثلك ومثل الصفوة من نمولى الى حلفا ومن اقاصى الشرق الى اقاصى غربنا الحبيب... ونحن فداء للزعيم ولن نتراجع .. او نستسلم اونخون وهذا عهد امام الله



الحمد لله لك الحمد يارب والثناء الحسن وان تفك العقده عن لسان
زعيمنا وكبيرنا وحبيبنا وبلسمنا الغالي عبدالعظيم
ولك الشكر اجزله عم  الزبير وانت تستنطق عبدالعظيم
..
يومين وان اشفق علي نفسي والكثيرين 
وتذكرت حينها غزو العراق للكويت 
وكيف كانت الصدمة
الحمد لله علي كل حال
...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الحمد لله لك الحمد يارب والثناء الحسن وان تفك العقده عن لسان

زعيمنا وكبيرنا وحبيبنا وبلسمنا الغالي عبدالعظيم
ولك الشكر اجزله عم  الزبير وانت تستنطق عبدالعظيم
..
يومين وان اشفق علي نفسي والكثيرين 
وتذكرت حينها غزو العراق للكويت 
وكيف كانت الصدمة
الحمد لله علي كل حال
...



حبيبنا الريس مرهف لك التحية ونحمد الله ان الجميع بخير ..واؤكد لك ان الصمت هو الحب بعينه فقد كنت اخاف ان تأتى كلماتى بما لايشبه الصفوة والزعيم فالانسان عندما تجتاح دواخله الاحزان قد يختل ميزان تقديره للتعابير ولاننى مثلكم ومثل كل الصفوة تعودت التأدب فى حضرة المحبوب ..توقفت عن الحديث املأ فى هدوء نفسي ....وقد جاءت كلمات الغالى مانديلا بردا وسلاما علينا واهتمامك يذيدنا صلابة وقوة وبأذن الله ازمة وتعدى وسنعيد لوحات الفرح لهذا البلد ونرقص كما لم نرقص من قبل لكم التحية والزعيم هو الزعيم بل ذاد الحب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*صدقني عمي مانديلا
كنت شاهدا" علي حركة كل الاحبة 
عبدالعظيم ورياض وهم يتركون العمل بحثا" عما يمكن تقديمه لأجل هذه المباراة
وهم حتي أوقات متأخرة من الليل يجوبون الاسواق 
ويجرون الاتصالات 
ومن الجانب الآخر .. بحاري
هذا الشهم النبيل
والمتألق (المتجلي) عبدالعزيز24
يا لهذا الشاب الصبور
من نظافة الاستاد ورأسا" لبقية المجموعة
ومن تركن بيتهن وجئن مشاركات لشقائقهن
البرنسيسة وقنوان
ومن تركن قاعة الدرس وجئن
رابطة حفيدات سيدة فرح بجامعتي الاحفاد والاسلامية
وكيف لي أن انسي 
مجد الدين شريف واواوب محمد
ومن اتصل حتي ومن شارك باضعف الايمان
هذه هي روح الفريق الكبير
روح المشاركة .. روح العطاء بلا مقابل

أفريكانو .. أن شالله يوم شكرك ما يجي

كل هذه الناس في حركة دؤوب منذ الثلاثاء وحتي قبيل المباراة
الحمدلله


*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الحبيب الغالى مانديلا 89 لك التحية والتجلة والتقدير واشهد الله تعالى ان كلماتك ترياق اعاد الى نفوسنا الطمأنينة واكد بان المريخ عالم من الاوفياء المحبين امثالكم...وقد سعدت لكلماتك لانها اكدت لى اننى من اغنياء العالم وحولى اخوة احبهم دون نفاق احبهم لانهم يحبون مريخى ومريخهم ومريخ الغبش الذين لايعرفون شيئا عن الغرف المكندشه.... الغبش الذين لم يلتقوا يوما باى من قادة العمل المريخى الا عبر الصحف... الغبش الذين يترنمون بمريخنا العظيم وهم تحت هجير الشمس يعملون من اجل ان يتحصلون على قيمة التذكرة ولايهمهم ان يهتفوا واعينهم ترى بائعى الماء بالاستاد وجيوبهم تمنعهم من شراء شربة ماء.... الغبش الذين يحضرون الى الاستاد قبل ان تقتح ابوابه ولم تأتى بهم سلطه او قوة جبرية او بحث عن دنيا او مال جاءوا حبا وعشقا لزارع الفرح فى قلوبهم جاءوا من اجل ان يروا الزعيم شامخا كشموخ نجوم السماء..... فنحن حبيبى مانديلا تألمنا لهؤلاء لاننا الاقرب لهم... رقصنا معهم بسوق سته وكوبر والمايقوما والمحطة الوسطى وكوسوفو والجريفات والردمية وكل بقاع بلادى ... فلك الشكر على جمال كلماتك ولن تقع الراية وبيننا مثلك ومثل الصفوة من نمولى الى حلفا ومن اقاصى الشرق الى اقاصى غربنا الحبيب... ونحن فداء للزعيم ولن نتراجع .. او نستسلم اونخون وهذا عهد امام الله



 
لمثلكم  يا  عبد  العظيم  تشرق  الشمس

وتتفتح  الأزهار 000 لمثلكم  تجرى الأنهار

على  البعد نعرف 00 ونحس 000 ونرى

جهد  الرجال 000  عرق  الرجال  00مال

الرجال  الذى يبذل بلامنٍ ولا رياء 00  نرى

المواكب  تنظم 00والحافلات  تؤجّر 000

والشعارات تفصّل  00 ومنشورات  أون

لاين  توزّع00 لذا  ليس  غريباً  أن  يكون

ألمكم  أفظع  وحزنكم أكبر 000 لله  دركم

رجال المريخ   الحمّر  الميامين  لله  درّكم

وكما  قلت أنت  من أجل  الغبش الميامين و

من أجل العاشقين  المتبتلين سيعود  المارد

من  تحت الرماد 00سيعود بعد أن  ينفض

الغبار 0

وإنا  معكم  لمنتظرون 0

سعدت لأن كلماتى خففت  من حزنك القليل

وسعدت  أكثر وأنتم تعيشون الأمل  فى  الغد

الوارف  الجميل 0

ونهواك  فى كل  الظروف 0



*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

صدقني عمي مانديلا
كنت شاهدا&quot; علي حركة كل الاحبة 
عبدالعظيم ورياض وهم يتركون العمل بحثا&quot; عما يمكن تقديمه لأجل هذه المباراة
وهم حتي أوقات متأخرة من الليل يجوبون الاسواق 
ويجرون الاتصالات 
ومن الجانب الآخر .. بحاري
هذا الشهم النبيل
والمتألق (المتجلي) عبدالعزيز24
يا لهذا الشاب الصبور
من نظافة الاستاد ورأسا&quot; لبقية المجموعة
ومن تركن بيتهن وجئن مشاركات لشقائقهن
البرنسيسة وقنوان
ومن تركن قاعة الدرس وجئن
رابطة حفيدات سيدة فرح بجامعتي الاحفاد والاسلامية
وكيف لي أن انسي 
مجد الدين شريف واواوب محمد
ومن اتصل حتي ومن شارك باضعف الايمان
هذه هي روح الفريق الكبير
روح المشاركة .. روح العطاء بلا مقابل

أفريكانو .. أن شالله يوم شكرك ما يجي

كل هذه الناس في حركة دؤوب منذ الثلاثاء وحتي قبيل المباراة
الحمدلله




 ايهاب الرائع كنتم من طلائع الجيش تصلك ملاحقات ارباب العمل لك للحضور وانت بيننا بعربتك التى جابت معنا الطرقات وكنا نحس بانك تركت امور اهم بالبيت والعمل ولكنه العشق تسلم ياايها الرقم المميز
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

انه الحزن النبيل وانه المريخ اللذي احببنه 
لهم كل الشكر كل من ذهب وكل من شارك 
وكل من احب بصدق هذا الكيان 
ليت اجد واحد فقط من اللعيبه 
ليقراء كل ماكتب هنا 
واسئله سؤال  واحد فقط
هل حسيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تسلم ياعمنا ربنا يخلي امثالك



  الشكر لكم انتم يامن حملتن الزعيم بقلوبكن تسلمى وتسلم مهيره بت عبود التى نرى بطولاتها بحفيداتها من امثالكن
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

صدقني عمي مانديلا
كنت شاهدا" علي حركة كل الاحبة 
عبدالعظيم ورياض وهم يتركون العمل بحثا" عما يمكن تقديمه لأجل هذه المباراة
وهم حتي أوقات متأخرة من الليل يجوبون الاسواق 
ويجرون الاتصالات 
ومن الجانب الآخر .. بحاري
هذا الشهم النبيل
والمتألق (المتجلي) عبدالعزيز24
يا لهذا الشاب الصبور
من نظافة الاستاد ورأسا" لبقية المجموعة
ومن تركن بيتهن وجئن مشاركات لشقائقهن
البرنسيسة وقنوان
ومن تركن قاعة الدرس وجئن
رابطة حفيدات سيدة فرح بجامعتي الاحفاد والاسلامية
وكيف لي أن انسي 
مجد الدين شريف واواوب محمد
ومن اتصل حتي ومن شارك باضعف الايمان
هذه هي روح الفريق الكبير
روح المشاركة .. روح العطاء بلا مقابل

أفريكانو .. أن شالله يوم شكرك ما يجي

كل هذه الناس في حركة دؤوب منذ الثلاثاء وحتي قبيل المباراة
الحمدلله





هذا واجب يفرضه الزعيم عليينا 

انت من يستحق الشكر وانت تترك عملك وتسخر عربتك لنقل الاحتياجات
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
البرنسيسه, تينا 

مشتاقييين وحمدلله على السلامه



 مشكوره برنسيسه وربنا يعوضعكن التعب فقد حدثونا عن مجهوداتكن التى زادتنا صمودا ومنها تعلمنا معنى ان نحب الزعيم ..تسلمى
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

اكتر بوست معبر................أعطى رجالا متبتلون فى محراب عشقهم حقهم................من أجلهم سيعود المريخ



 لك الود اخى يوسف ورد الله غربتكم وحتما سيعود الفرح
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ولا ننسي مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرهف
والاخ مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوسي

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

ولا ننسي مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرهف
والاخ مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوسي



هذه هى الجذور التى تمد الاغصان والاوراق بالصمود والاخضرار .. انهم اخى ايهاب جذورنا  لهم التحية والتقدير والتوفيق اينما حلوا
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*
*

----------


## بدوري

*
*

----------


## بدوري

*
*

----------


## بدوري

*
*

----------


## بدوري

*
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*لك الورد والحب من كل الصفوه يارائع تسلم ويسلموا الايادى
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كم انت رائع اخي الزبير دائماً متفرد ، التحية موصولة لكل الاخوة الذكرتهم 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الحبيب الغالى مانديلا 89  لك التحية والتجلة والتقدير واشهد الله تعالى ان كلماتك ترياق اعاد الى نفوسنا الطمأنينة واكد بان المريخ عالم من الاوفياء المحبين امثالكم...وقد سعدت لكلماتك لانها اكدت لى اننى من اغنياء العالم وحولى اخوة احبهم دون نفاق احبهم لانهم يحبون مريخى ومريخهم ومريخ الغبش الذين لايعرفون شيئا عن الغرف المكندشه.... الغبش الذين لم يلتقوا يوما باى من قادة العمل المريخى الا عبر الصحف... الغبش الذين يترنمون بمريخنا العظيم وهم تحت هجير الشمس يعملون من اجل ان يتحصلون على قيمة التذكرة ولايهمهم ان يهتفوا واعينهم ترى بائعى الماء بالاستاد وجيوبهم تمنعهم من شراء شربة ماء.... الغبش الذين يحضرون الى الاستاد قبل ان تقتح ابوابه ولم تأتى بهم سلطه او قوة جبرية او بحث عن دنيا او مال جاءوا حبا وعشقا لزارع الفرح فى قلوبهم جاءوا من اجل ان يروا الزعيم شامخا كشموخ نجوم السماء..... فنحن حبيبى مانديلا تألمنا لهؤلاء لاننا الاقرب لهم... رقصنا معهم بسوق سته وكوبر والمايقوما والمحطة الوسطى وكوسوفو والجريفات والردمية  وكل بقاع بلادى ... فلك الشكر على جمال كلماتك ولن تقع الراية وبيننا  مثلك ومثل الصفوة من نمولى الى حلفا ومن اقاصى الشرق الى اقاصى غربنا الحبيب... ونحن فداء للزعيم ولن نتراجع .. او نستسلم اونخون وهذا عهد امام الله



عاد الحبيب المنتظر عاد عاد
سير يا عظمه وجموع الصفوه من خلفك ..
وخذ من وقوف العم مانديلا من خلفك مرتكزاً للسير قدماً يا عظمه ..

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

كم انت رائع اخي الزبير دائماً متفرد ، التحية موصولة لكل الاخوة الذكرتهم 



التحية والتقدير اكثره لك اخى ودالبقعه تسلم ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

عاد الحبيب المنتظر عاد عاد
سير يا عظمه وجموع الصفوه من خلفك ..
وخذ من وقوف العم مانديلا من خلفك مرتكزاً للسير قدماً يا عظمه ..



اولا مروركم بحد ذاته دافع لنا ..... والاخ والعم والاب الزبير منه نتعلم الحب للمحبوب ... لكم جميعا الدعوات بان تلقوا الفى المراد ومايتكسر ليكم خاطر
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*عبد العظيم  حاج عمر
خت في بالك انو القادم احلى واروع من العدا
وانو الاحلام لازم تتحقق رغم البعد وطول المده
ويا العم مانديلا
بنتفائل بيك
*

----------


## بدوري

*اخي عبد العظيم احرفك اثارت في نفسي لواعج الحزن و اجترار تاريخ الزعيم الغابر.
لك منى كل الاحترام والتقدير على ما خطه يراعك من كلمات صادقة ونبضات خفاقه
كما انت شفيف و خفيف الدم وصفوي حتى الثمالة.
اخي خفف عن نفسك بالكتابة لا يبقى لنا شيئ غير ان نفرغ ما يجيش بصدورنا من تأوهات.
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

صدقني عمي مانديلا
كنت شاهدا" علي حركة كل الاحبة 
عبدالعظيم ورياض وهم يتركون العمل بحثا" عما يمكن تقديمه لأجل هذه المباراة
وهم حتي أوقات متأخرة من الليل يجوبون الاسواق 
ويجرون الاتصالات 
ومن الجانب الآخر .. بحاري
هذا الشهم النبيل
والمتألق (المتجلي) عبدالعزيز24
يا لهذا الشاب الصبور
من نظافة الاستاد ورأسا" لبقية المجموعة
ومن تركن بيتهن وجئن مشاركات لشقائقهن
البرنسيسة وقنوان
ومن تركن قاعة الدرس وجئن
رابطة حفيدات سيدة فرح بجامعتي الاحفاد والاسلامية
وكيف لي أن انسي 
مجد الدين شريف واواوب محمد
ومن اتصل حتي ومن شارك باضعف الايمان
هذه هي روح الفريق الكبير
روح المشاركة .. روح العطاء بلا مقابل

أفريكانو .. أن شالله يوم شكرك ما يجي

كل هذه الناس في حركة دؤوب منذ الثلاثاء وحتي قبيل المباراة
الحمدلله




 

وهنا  يتجلى جمال   المريخ 000 وهنا تظهر  عظمة  المحبوب

هنيئاً للمريخ  بكم  000  وهنيئاً لكم  بالمريخ 0000

المريخ  الذى  يعشقه  هولاء لنّ  تذبل  زهرته  00 ولنّ  تخفض

رايته  لكم  الشكر  يا منّ  تضعونه  فى حدقات  الأعين 000  لكم

المريخ  سيعود  000 أثق  فى  ذلك  0000 أثق  فيه  عبر التاريخ 0

طالما كنتم أنتم رجاله  وحفيدات  سيده  فرح  نسائه وبناته  يا أيهاب 0

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

هذا واجب يفرضه الزعيم عليينا 

انت من يستحق الشكر وانت تترك عملك وتسخر عربتك لنقل الاحتياجات



 


 وتتكشف  المواقف  00  و تظهر  المعادن  ما  أروعكم  من شباب 0

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

كم انت رائع اخي الزبير دائماً متفرد ، التحية موصولة لكل الاخوة الذكرتهم 



 


حارم  وصلى  مالك ؟  000طولت  الغيبه  بالجد !

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

هذا واجب يفرضه الزعيم عليينا 

انت من يستحق الشكر وانت تترك عملك وتسخر عربتك لنقل الاحتياجات



 


ليت  قومى  يعلمون  !

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

عبد العظيم حاج عمر
خت في بالك انو القادم احلى واروع من العدا
وانو الاحلام لازم تتحقق رغم البعد وطول المده
ويا العم مانديلا
بنتفائل بيك



 

ربنا  يبلغكم  المراد  يا دكتوره

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوري
					

اخي عبد العظيم احرفك اثارت في نفسي لواعج الحزن و اجترار تاريخ الزعيم الغابر.
لك منى كل الاحترام والتقدير على ما خطه يراعك من كلمات صادقة ونبضات خفاقه
كما انت شفيف و خفيف الدم وصفوي حتى الثمالة.
اخي خفف عن نفسك بالكتابة لا يبقى لنا شيئ غير ان نفرغ ما يجيش بصدورنا من تأوهات.



 الغالى بدورى ..سنكتب ونكتب ...سنهتف ونصرخ... سندق الطبول ونحرق البخور... سنحرك الصمت بالمدرجات.. لن نهدأ ولن نسكت .. اتدرى لماذا ..لانه المعشوق ولانه الامل ولانه الفرح عبر سنين حياتنا .. انه النجم الذى ندور فى فلكه كواكبا هائمه بالحب .. تسلم ويسلم الزعيم من كل بلاء
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*غدا نغني (عاد الحبيب المنتظر)
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

حارم وصلى مالك ؟ 000طولت الغيبه بالجد !



 سوف نحتفل بالتأهل سوياً  قول 
يااااارب
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

عبد العظيم  حاج عمر
خت في بالك انو القادم احلى واروع من العدا
وانو الاحلام لازم تتحقق رغم البعد وطول المده
ويا العم مانديلا
بنتفائل بيك



تسلمى دكتوره ومرورك منبع لتفاؤلنا ....
                        	*

----------

